

What Happens When Mice Eat Nothing But Powdered Food - dkasper
http://www.popsci.com/article/science/what-happens-when-mice-eat-nothing-powdered-food

======
thrillgore
I'm looking forward to my Soylent arriving, but I am not going to deny myself
the joy of cooking something delicious on my own accord.

------
thisjepisje
It's time for soylent green pallets.

